# Horse Agility



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

A buddy on Facebook posted this, and I couldn't resist doing the same.... it just looks like so much fun!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

OMG how happy does that horse look.. and that proud I DID IT buck when he gets out of the tunnel AWHH

I would prefer the A frame a bit wider though hahaha Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Aw c'mon--we've ALL said it--"My horse is just a giant German Shepherd!!" ROFL


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

L M A O
nah.
puppy dog, yes... but more like irish wolf hound size xD


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

XD love it! And the horse looks like he's having so much fun.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

VERY Cool!!! once the weather warms up, I defiantly know what Indie and mines new hobby is going to be! Looks like a lot of fun, and a nice trust booster for the horse/human team.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness that takes trail classes to a whole new level!!! Hahaha this looks like so much fun!!


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Aww, look how much fun that horse is having! Looks like he/she is loving that tunnel. So cute.


----------



## Bojangles (Nov 19, 2009)

There is a Horse Agility Club in the US! 
Just take a look at www.thehorseagilityclub.com for more info & locations! 

It's really fun to do (I'm a trainer too, but for the Netherlands) making the hoop for example is really easy and fun to learn ánd do with your horse!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That horse was adorable. How much he enjoyed himself (and the guy got a good workout, too). 
Notice how careful he was going over the bridge. My kind of trail horse!


----------

